# Forza 3: Better ****pit view



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure if people know about this little trick but ill post it anyway :thumb:

When at the main in game Menu go to 'My Profile' and then into 'Multiscreen' (think it called that - its the bottom option)

Turn this on (first option in this menu) and then adjust the last option from 45% (should be that) to 90%.

You will now have a much better view in the car, moves the camera further back to where you would sit in a normal car.

I have probably seen this before on here but it cant help posting again no?

Andy


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It was the first thing I did when I got the game, it makes a huge difference! I think I posted it on here but everyone seemed to bypass it.

They'll kick themselves when they do it and realise how much better it is!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Am off to try it right now.. :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> It was the first thing I did when I got the game, it makes a huge difference! I think I posted it on here but everyone seemed to bypass it.
> 
> They'll kick themselves when they do it and realise how much better it is!


I remember seeing it somewhere, was probably your thread.

Eddy you will love it, makes a big difference - plus you can see all the snazzy bits inside the Ferarri's


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Pandy said:


> Not sure if people know about this little trick but ill post it anyway :thumb:
> 
> When at the main in game Menu go to 'My Profile' and then into 'Multiscreen' (think it called that - its the bottom option)
> 
> ...


Coff everyone knows about this ... wheres that damn controller gone? .... why did no one tell me about this before coff coff


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> It was the first thing I did when I got the game, it makes a huge difference! I think I posted it on here but everyone seemed to bypass it.
> 
> They'll kick themselves when they do it and realise how much better it is!


I read it, was one of the first things I did when I got the game.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is there a comparison pic of the two. I've not played on my xbox since christmas 

I miss my 4wd v8 rs!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Is there a comparison pic of the two. I've not played on my xbox since christmas
> 
> I miss my 4wd v8 rs!


http://i33.tinypic.com/34zyo2s.jpg

Its definitely worth it :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I can now confirm it is much much better :thumb:


----------

